# X-Post from Norcal - Look Demo



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just a quick note that we are doing 2 days of demos with Look bikes and Reynolds wheels on April 26 & 27. I'll post more details here as we get closer but wanted to let you know now. We'll have between 10 & 15 bikes on hand, a mix of 585, 585 Ultra, & a smattering of the ISP designs (586 and 595) and will have the range of Reynolds carbon clinchers for most of the bikes. We'll also have a couple of Powertap demo wheels on hand. It will be run out of our studio in Campbell, right near the Hwy 17/Camden/Hwy 85 junction.

More to follow...

Regards,


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*Bay area - demo details*

Quick note, few more details posted on our demo for this weekend if you are in the SF Bay area.

http://www.svcyclingcenter.com/lookdemo.php 

Cheers,


----------

